# Rye bread: whole or ground caraway? Or both?



## pigskins (Feb 19, 2012)

Want to make some rye bread, for the first time. Poking around online I see that some places suggest ground caraway in the dough mix then whole caraway seeds on top. However most if not all of the recipes I've been finding just mention caraway seeds and I assume whole.

What do you suggest? And if ground is there a conversion, if a recipe calls for x tsp of caraway seed?

TY!


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 19, 2012)

Personally, I prefer mixing cracked caraway seeds in the dough, and whole ones on top.

I merely pour the seeds into a mortar and pound gently with the pestal to coarsely break them.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 19, 2012)

I've only ever used whole seeds in caraway rye.


----------

